# Vaccination and Mating



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

My Queen is due her booster in two weeks time but I would like to mate her on her next call which I suspect will be next week! If I do the booster this week (Tricat - which I think is a live vaccine) will it be safe to mate her next week?


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Not sure. but did you know the makers of Tricat now advocate Tricat for initial vaccinations & 1st booster, then 2 years of Ducat, then Tricat, then 2 years Ducat and so on?


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

Info below suggests not to use in pregnancy:

*Use during pregnancy, lactation or lay*
_Do not use during pregnancy or lactation, as the product has not been tested in pregnant or lactating queens. Live FPL virus can cause reproductive problems in pregnant queens and birth defects in the progeny._

I'd be cautious of using a week before mating. Can you wait to mate another month?


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

Ducat has the same warning, do not use during pregnancy lactation or lay. Reason being the product has not been tested in pregnant or lactating queens. Your vet might administer off licence, but personally I wouldn't risk it.


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

This came up in conversation with some breeders (it was actually me asking the same question about one of my own queens) recently. Some said they wouldn't booster vaccinate a queen within a few weeks prior to mating. That prompted me to ask my vet what he thought and here is where I wish I kept all emails - I've deleted his reply so I'll have to (badly!) paraphrase him, though I'm not necessarily claiming he is correct but it's just another viewpoint.

In his opinion use of a live/killed vaccine mattered not when it came to boostering a queen soon to be in contact with another cat, i.e. stud. His only slight (and he did stress it was slight) concern would be the possibility of the timing of such in relation to a temperature spike in the queen (as a normal reaction to vaccination) which *may* have an adverse effect upon the viability of sperm and eggs. So his advice was to booster at least 7 days prior to mating.


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

gskinner123 said:


> So his advice was to booster at least 7 days prior to mating.


That's interesting @gskinner123 , thank you. I was looking online and found something that said not to vaccinate within 28 days of mating, but no specific reason why was given. I've had a bit of a bad run with the cats over the past 6 months so all-in-all I think I will delay until her kittens get vaccinated. No point in tempting fate!


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

If she's regularly rvaccinated, it'll do her no harm to wait for vaccinating until her kittens are ready to be done too!


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

Just check with the stud owner ( unless you have your own), in case she comes in season a few days late and then goes off call for a couple of days after travelling. You don't want her sent home on the day her vaccination officially expires without being mated.


----------

